# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2 keer per maand ongesteld

## ceeyou

Hallo,
Ik ben deze maand al voor de 2de keer ongesteld, ongeveer 1 1/2 week na mijn eerste ongesteldheid. En het is heel hevig en duurt nu al 5 dagen. Ik ben wel aan de pil, microgynon 30. Ik heb dit al eens eerder meegemaakt 2 maanden achter elkaar maar dat is al ruim een jaar geleden. Ik maak me toch wel zorgen nu. Heeft iemand een idee hoe dit kan en of ik er iets aan kan doen? Want ik vind dit heel erg vervelend  :Frown:  .
Groetjes Caro

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ben je niet een dag je pil vergeten? Of een dag te laat gaan slikken oid? Zat er 1,5 week tussen je menstruaties, of is je 2e menstruatie 1,5 week na het begin van de 1e begonnen?

----------


## ceeyou

Bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile: . Nee ik ben geen pil vergeten te slikken en mijn tweede menstruatie begon na ongeveer 1 1/2 week na het slikken van de eerste pil, dus na mijn menstruatie. Heb je miss andere ideeën hoe dit kan  :Confused:  ?
Groetjes

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien moet je is overstappen op een andere pil. Kan goed zijn dat het dan wel weer goed werkt. Het vervelende hieraan is namelijk ook dat je niet goed kan vertrouwen op je pil, je weet nu niet hoe veilig die nog is. Je zou een andere lichte pil kunnen proberen (ben zelf eeeerg blij met Yasmin, heb ook Diane geslikt)... Maar, Yasmin lijkt volgens mij wel erg op de microgynon.... hoe dan ook, het proberen waard. Als die ook niet werkt zou je dus ook nog een andere lichte pil kunnen proberen, die wat minder op de microgynon lijkt.

Werken die lichte pillen nou allemaal niet voor je, dan zou je een iets zwaardere pil kunnen proberen. Lijkt me dat er wel iets moet werken. Niet iedere pil is voor iedereen even goed, ik zelf merk ook enorm verschil tussen diane en yasmin.. dus het is gewoon maar even wat uitproberen. Zou het even vragen bij je huisarts. Dan kan die je wel een recept geven voor een andere.

----------


## ceeyou

Ok dank je wel. Dan zal ik maar eens langs de huisarts gaan. Is een onderzoek dan ook nodig of kan ik zo aangeven dat ik graag een andere pil wil gebruiken?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan je zo aangeven. Je kan gewoon zeggen dat je een andere pil wilt, merk van de pil noemen, als je al slikt krijg je doorgaans zo een receptje mee... Dan kan je dat gewoon proberen, werkt dat niet, dan kan je echt gaan overleggen met je ha, dan is de kans groot dat je een zwaardere pil nodig hebt. Sommige huisartsen geven dat gelijk al aan, maar ik zou eerst echt een andere lichte proberen, of zelfs 2, lichter is toch beter, en vaak ook echt al wel goed genoeg!

----------


## miss

Hoi,

Ik heb ook een vraagje .Ik ben namelijk ook anderhave week na mijn 1e menstruatie weer ongesteld geworden. Dat is nog nooit eerder gebeurd. Ik heb normaliter een normale menstruatie en elke maand optijd. Ik drink geen pil dus door de pil kan het niet komen. Iemand enig idee wat aan de hand is dat ik ineens voor de 2e keer in 1 maand en nog wel 1,5 week na mijn eerste menstruatie ongesteld ben geworden.
Ik vind het nogal stressend en maak me zorgen.

----------


## swimperd

Goedendag

Ik ben een beetje aan het surfen en kwam op deze site. Misschien kan iemand me adviseren? Ik slik d epil al 7 jaar en altijd is het goed gegaan. Ik ben meestal in d estopweek pas na 4 dagen ongesteld. Zo ook deze maand. Nu ben ik in het weekend de zaterdag en zondag vergeten ( wel met condoom gevreeen). Nu was ik dinsdag ineens weer ongesteld en dat is dus in de eerste week van de pil. Ik was het in de dagen ervoor niet meer dus het is wle gestopt. Het is best hevig en ik heb veel pijn in mijn buik ervan.

Wie weet hoe dit kan? Ik word namelijk pas na de 3e stopdage ongesteld en nu ben ik dus maar twee dagen vergeten, dus dan kan ik toch nog niet gaan vloeien?

Groeten Natascha

----------


## Agnes574

Als je een lichte pil neemt kan dit wijzen op een doorbraakbloeding vermoed ik...ik heb dit zelf ook al diverse keren gehad na de pil vergeten te zijn.
Ik zou gewoon rustig afwachten tot je weer 'normaal' ongesteld moet worden en daarna kijken of alles weer normaal is.
Mocht de bloeding niet overgaan kun je je huisarts altijd vragen om een middel wat het bloeden doet ophouden.

Sterkte ,Ag Xx

----------


## girliez

ik heb ook hetzelfde probleem. slik de pil al 7 jaar en sinds afgelopen februari ben ik na mijn ongesteldheid binnen 1,5 week weer lichtjes ongesteld geweest. maar nu ben ik ongesteld geweest deze maand en na 1,5 week weer ongesteld maar dit keer heel erg hevig. Is dit wel normaal? Kan iemand mij vertellen wat de oorzaak kan zijn? En wat ik eraan kan doen? Ik ben 22 jaar en heb nog wel kinderwensen namelijk.

----------


## katje45

> ik heb ook hetzelfde probleem. slik de pil al 7 jaar en sinds afgelopen februari ben ik na mijn ongesteldheid binnen 1,5 week weer lichtjes ongesteld geweest. maar nu ben ik ongesteld geweest deze maand en na 1,5 week weer ongesteld maar dit keer heel erg hevig. Is dit wel normaal? Kan iemand mij vertellen wat de oorzaak kan zijn? En wat ik eraan kan doen? Ik ben 22 jaar en heb nog wel kinderwensen namelijk.



Hoi,

Misschien is het raadzaam even langs de huisarts te gaan. 
Een doorbraakbloeding is normaliter niet heel hevig. Dus gewoon uit voorzorg even naar laten kijken

----------


## girliez

heb ik al gebeld maar die zegt dat het een bijwerking is van de pil. maar ik weet het niet. wel had ik microgynon 30 en in april heb ik daar de vervanger(goedkopere variant) voor gekregen. Kan het daar misschien niet aan liggen?

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik persoonlijk vind het een beetje makkelijk afgedaan met dat is een bijwerking. Een hele lichte bloeding ( spotting) dat kan, maar niet een hevige bloeding.
In principe kan het niet van de goedkopere variant komen, die bevat dezelfde werkzamen stoffen ( hormonen in dit geval). Wel kan het misschien zijn dat de tabletjes niet zo snel uit elkaar vallen en daardoor slechter opgenomen worden.
Ik zou gewoon langs gaan bij je huisarts met de verwoording dat je het niet vertrouwd.
Sterkte!

----------


## natasjcha

hallo ik ben sinds mei gestopt met de pil ,heb tot nu toe regelmaige menstruatie gehad ,alleen deze maand was ik een week te laat en een volle week lang daarna is het 2 dagen weg geweest en kreeg ik he weer alleen heel donker bruin bloed ,nooit eerder gehad wie weet wat dat is zwangerschaptest was negatief groejes natasjcha

----------


## Tralala

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik heb ook een vraagje .Ik ben namelijk ook anderhave week na mijn 1e menstruatie weer ongesteld geworden. Dat is nog nooit eerder gebeurd. Ik heb normaliter een normale menstruatie en elke maand optijd. Ik drink geen pil dus door de pil kan het niet komen. Iemand enig idee wat aan de hand is dat ik ineens voor de 2e keer in 1 maand en nog wel 1,5 week na mijn eerste menstruatie ongesteld ben geworden.
> Ik vind het nogal stressend en maak me zorgen.


Wat jij nu hebt,heb ik ook,ditmaal voor de 2e keer en ik ga zo naar de huisarts.Ben jij al bij de huisarts geweest?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tralala, 

Succes bij de huisarts, laat je even weten wat die ervan zeiden?

----------


## Tralala

Thx,de huisarts zei dat het iets normaals was..dat veel vrouwen dit in hun leven kregen.Ik heb nu ook een lichte pil voorgeschreven gekregen ook op eigen verzoek want ik trek het echt niet zovaak ongesteld.Mijn menstruatie was altijd al zacht gezegd niet plezierig en in 1 keer in de maand overleefde ik het wel.Maar niet om de 2 weken..

----------

